# Dusty the lonesome Capuchin



## ptown wings (Aug 11, 2006)

A while back I took on "Dusty" an orphan Capuchin that "Grace Forever" offered on this site. As I frequently travel close to were she lived (near Seattle) I offered to take the little darling. My wife and I are sooooo pleased with him, he is very much a people bird and rides on my shoulder when I am in and about the loft. We however have noticed lately that he is getting a little temperamental this spring. If any of you have read my Cooper Hawk story titled "Frustrated at Menagerie Manor" you will understand why I don't let him have free range of the garden, so thus he has little chance to find a suitable mate in my homer loft. We have him housed in our Lahore loft and the size deferential is an issue when it comes to pairing. Dusty is about the size of a large Ring-neck Dove. He holds his own with the Lahore's and is actually quite the bully and always gets his food or treats first. If anyone in my area (Portland, Oregon) has a female they wouldn't mind offering to Dusty we would be very relieved! We have been totally won over by the little pip-squeak, and I was going to let him pair with one of my smaller white Pletinckx but my wife thought it would be more just if we were to attempt to find a female Capuchin.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

ptown wings said:


> A while back I took on "Dusty" an orphan Capuchin that "Grace Forever" offered on this site. As I frequently travel close to were she lived (near Seattle) I offered to take the little darling. My wife and I are sooooo pleased with him, he is very much a people bird and rides on my shoulder when I am in and about the loft. We however have noticed lately that he is getting a little temperamental this spring. If any of you have read my Cooper Hawk story titled "Frustrated at Menagerie Manor" you will understand why I don't let him have free range of the garden, so thus he has little chance to find a suitable mate in my homer loft. We have him housed in our Lahore loft and the size deferential is an issue when it comes to pairing.
> *Dusty is about the size of a large Ring-neck Dove*.
> He holds his own with the Lahore's and is actually quite the bully and always gets his food or treats first. If anyone in my area (Portland, Oregon) has a female they wouldn't mind offering to Dusty we would be very relieved! We have been totally won over by the little pip-squeak, and I was going to let him pair with one of my smaller white Pletinckx but my wife thought it would be more just if we were to attempt to find a female Capuchin.


Is there any chance of posting a picture of Dusty?  

Cindy


----------



## ptown wings (Aug 11, 2006)

Photo of Dusty--the lonesome Capuchin.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is gorgeous what a handsome hunk!

I think you should start a thread for a hen in the adoption section, or I can move this thread to that forum if you would like?


----------



## ptown wings (Aug 11, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> He is gorgeous what a handsome hunk!
> 
> I think you should start a thread for a hen in the adoption section, or I can move this thread to that forum if you would like?


Thanks Treesa, that would be nice of you.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you so much for posting Dusty's picture. He's stunning.  

I have two white, rescued from the streets, Capuchines. They are both males but so much fun to watch. 

Treesa isn't on just now, but I'll be happy to move your thread to the adoption forum since I'm posting anyway.  
I hope you are successful in finding Dusty a mate.  
Please keep us updated.

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT A HANDSOME PIJ!!

Surely there is a lovely hen just waiting for her pij in shining feathers!!

Please keep us updated! 

I know Cindy's lovely white Malio and Mikko Caps...they are, indeed, characters!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ptown wings said:


> Thanks Treesa, that would be nice of you.


I will move it right now.


----------

